# Advice on 1st plow



## docjimm (Oct 25, 2004)

Im a new member, I'm in the market for a new plow for a 2000 f250 4x4 Ford extended cab truck. I want the blade for a small parking lot and my and my families drive ways. I think I want a 7 footer and I want the hook up to be easy and fast. Money is not a huge issue as the expense is for my business (not a snow pushing business), I don't mind paying for high quality but I probably dont need the super duty top of the line plow. I'm an hour away from either Lincoln or Omaha NE. Have allways used a skid loader or a Garden tractor and blade befor on this lot and I'm tired of freezing my but off every winter. 
Thanks in advance Jimm


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

If money is not an issue, save yourself alot of trouble and by a new heavy duty plow. Also, you better get atleast a 7 1/2 blade as a 7ft. might not be wide enough to cover your tire tracks. :waving:


----------



## docjimm (Oct 25, 2004)

As we speak I'm checking on Blizzards, Westerns, Meyer, and Boss. Leaning towards a medium duty steel plow Approx 500 pounds 7.5 foot. Most are installed for 3500-4000 $. The search goes on.
Jimm


----------



## dpildner (Oct 19, 2004)

I just picked up my new blade (7.5 Meyer Ez-Mount Xpress) and I am very impressed. The plow goes on or off the truck as promised in 11.5 seconds.
Built very strong and designed great.
Dave


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Check into the dealer's reputation and consider that first and foremost. On an F-250 an 8' or larger blade would be better. It will help keep your tires inside the windrows.


----------



## snowbiter (Feb 10, 2004)

I agree with wfd44 --go with a 8' and if your buying new why not get a heavy duty plow --the price is probably not that much more than that of a light duty plow overall but both will get the job done.
Goodluck!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Mine is 7 1/2 wide. It's a superduty. It's wide enough where it covers my tire tracks.


----------



## docjimm (Oct 25, 2004)

Ended up going with the Blizzard 760. A 720 pound play with 90 inch blade. Should have it in a week. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## HDone (Oct 18, 2004)

Im getting a Blizzard 680 installed today on my Wrangler.


----------



## docjimm (Oct 25, 2004)

Well I thought I had ordered a Blizzard 760, seems the dealer can't get one and doesn't know when he'll get them. Evidently Blizzard is having problems supplying all the demand. A good problem if your the manufactur bad if your trying to buy one. I must have good taste in plows.Is any one else having problems getting Blizzard plows?


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

docjimm said:


> Well I thought I had ordered a Blizzard 760, seems the dealer can't get one and doesn't know when he'll get them. Evidently Blizzard is having problems supplying all the demand. A good problem if your the manufactur bad if your trying to buy one. I must have good taste in plows.Is any one else having problems getting Blizzard plows?


Talked to factory this morning and they said the 810's and 8611's are in short supply but no mention of 7'6" being short. Call toll free 1-888-680-8600


----------



## docjimm (Oct 25, 2004)

Ordered a 800 yesterday direct since my dealer couln't get me one. Vey happy with Blizzard, did not have to wait on hold, proffesional, knowlegable, and great price. I should have my blade in about 10 days.


----------

